# EXTENSION CORD STORAGE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Because I have a large area to work in I have extension cords that are 100 feet. I buy the heavy ones ( #10 wire ) to minimize voltage drop.

These are heave and awkward to drag around so I did this.

I bought a Hose Reel from home depot 

I took out the part that connects the reel to the house spigot. The two inserts with the diagrams on come out. I can then fit my cord through the axle to the out side 

The Black angle piece has been removed. 












The multiple sided thing is the axle for the reel


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat there John.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea JJ! Where ya been btw?


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent idea, but remember that coiled wire can heat up quite rapidly. If you were going to be using that cord for a long period of time at high amperage - running a compressor or something similar - I think you should make certain to uncoil ALL of the wire on the reel, even if you only need fifty feet.

Brian
Taxachusetts


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Allegheny on 04 Jul 2012 09:09 AM 
Excellent idea, but remember that coiled wire can heat up quite rapidly. If you were going to be using that cord for a long period of time at high amperage - running a compressor or something similar - I think you should make certain to uncoil ALL of the wire on the reel, even if you only need fifty feet.

Brian
Taxachusetts

I use this for Lights, drills, Grinders, stuff like that. Welders and Plasma Cutters have their own higher voltage cord 

Thanks for the warning.

John J.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey John buy yourself some house wire 12/2 with ground cheaper than extension cords and you can make any length you want or use the whole roll and just put ends on. Roll it up on hose reel and it is good to go every time. That is what we use at museum where I volunteer and at home. BTW how is that storage house coming?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Note he uses 10 gauge for the current and lengths he uses. 

Rolling up solid wire is not going to work easily, especially 10 gauge 3 conductor, not romex 12 gauge 2 conductor. 

Nope, JJ did this one right. Have been doing this with lighter gauge cords for some years. 

JJ, you should fix those ends so the individual wires are not exposed, i.e. the jacket needs to go inside the plug/socket housing and the housing will clamp on the jacket. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Jul 2012 10:57 PM 
Note he uses 10 gauge for the current and lengths he uses. 

Rolling up solid wire is not going to work easily, especially 10 gauge 3 conductor, not romex 12 gauge 2 conductor. 

Nope, JJ did this one right. Have been doing this with lighter gauge cords for some years. 

JJ, you should fix those ends so the individual wires are not exposed, i.e. the jacket needs to go inside the plug/socket housing and the housing will clamp on the jacket. 

Greg 


I actually ended up cutting that end off. The prongs inside went south. I had trouble making contact when I plugged things into it. So I cut it off and re terminated it.

JJ


----------

